
Freeism - avckp
https://hackernoon.com/wealth-a-new-era-of-economics-ce8acd785441
======
meerita
The whole point of the article is to ditch capitalism and socialism and
replace it by an algorith.

A decentralized algorithm and here the questions begin: who writes, maintains
and ensures that the algorithms "are fair", it's another form of socialism but
replaced by a new almighty entity (the algorithm).

Who defines what is fair and what is not. Why does the author believe that the
free decision between two parties is worse than between two parties there is a
third party, intermediary, and this will always be fair?

The best future it will be freedom.

